# Cat. Carla Brune-Sarkozy



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

Mood Indigo x gaskelliana -- from Leo. Thanks, Leo! It loves my new greenhouse.


----------



## John M (Feb 5, 2011)

Oooooh, I like that! It's gorgeous! Do you know anything about the Mood Indigo parent?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

John M said:


> Oooooh, I like that! It's gorgeous! Do you know anything about the Mood Indigo parent?


No -- but maybe Leo does.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Are the blooms fragrant Dot?


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2011)

"Gasp!" :drool:


----------



## Bolero (Feb 5, 2011)

That colour is amazing! What a beauty.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2011)

Lovely blooms (named after a nice lady  : Carla Bruni-Sarkozy) !!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice cattleya hybrid. That's a keeper for sure.


----------



## etex (Feb 6, 2011)

Gorgeous blooms- stunning blue lip! Great pic!!


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice bluey...


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

OMG.....

Splendid.... Fabulous...


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 6, 2011)

SlipperFan, I think the name is Carla Brun*i*-Sarkosy


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome color!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Beautiful! Are the blooms fragrant Dot?


Yes -- nice sweet with a little spice.



Erythrone said:


> SlipperFan, I think the name is Carla Brun*i*-Sarkosy


Yes -- typo on my part, perpetuated. Thanks for calling it to my attention.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2011)

Great shape and colour!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful!

e-spice


----------



## Mathias (Feb 7, 2011)

Amazing blue Cattleya! :drool::clap:

Has it inherited any of gaskellianas wonderful fragrance?


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Dot, 
Beautiful !!!! You certainly have grown this little seedling well. I love how the flower improved over the first time it bloomed. Glad you got this one. I had maybe 8 of them, and sold all but one, the one I kept had 'issues' and wasn't saleable. Fortunately it is starting to improve, I finally got good roots on it. Maybe next year I'll see mine bloom. 



John M said:


> Oooooh, I like that! It's gorgeous! Do you know anything about the Mood Indigo parent?



The parentage is listed as (LC Mood Indigo 'Darkest' x C gaskelliana coerulea 'Blue Dragon')

I have not followed Cattleya breeding much, so I do not know anything about the parents, nor do I know who the originator was. I bought the seedlings from a wholesaler who buys flasks and grows them out to near blooming size. I don't think the wholesaler was the breeder. 

I have had several bloom, Dot's was probably the best of the ones that bloomed for me, but they were all nice. Some have very strong pleasant fragrances, some were more mild, but all smell quite nice, especially in the late morning or early afternoon. 

Dot, very nicely grown and photo'ed.
Leo


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> Hi Dot,
> Beautiful !!!! You certainly have grown this little seedling well. I love how the flower improved over the first time it bloomed. Glad you got this one.



Me, too! It has actually bloomed twice since I got it from you. Once this past summer and now. It was a disappointment this summer -- I didn't see the bud until it had opened, and badly -- my own fault. But it really seems to like the greenhouse conditions. Thanks, Leo!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2011)

Amazing, is the color true?


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 13, 2011)

:drool::drool: Very nice!!! :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Amazing, is the color true?



On my monitors, yes.


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 14, 2011)

I can say, the colors look true to me also. Though it has been a while since I saw this plant in person.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 15, 2011)

Leo Schordje said:


> I can say, the colors look true to me also.


That's exactly why I fell in love with it, Leo!


----------

